# Grips that have been around.....



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

In 1958 I bought a brand new Ruger Blackhawk .357 magnum, paying the princely sum of $5.00 extra to get walnut grips. Well, over the years, that grip frame came off, and frame and grips went into my parts box. 

Then, couple of years ago, I got word of a man in New Jersey building up a Single Six for his daughter. Being for his daughter, I gave him the grips. He had some repair and refinishing work done on them by Scot Kolar, and put them on his daughter's gun.

Well, after awhile, she decided to go with fake stag grips, and replaced them. This man had the courtesy and consideration to return these grips to me.

I am often overwhelmed by the courtesies and consideration shown by those of this fraternity. I just hope someday I too, can be considered as kind as those.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That was nice of him to return that to U.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Shipwreck,

Got two questions:
What is that muzzle device pictured on your pistol?

And, who in the world is Jack Bauer?

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Shipwreck,
> 
> Got two questions:
> What is that muzzle device pictured on your pistol?
> ...


U have me laughing a lot - sorry.

Jack Bauer is the character from 24 - a tv show on FOX - It's a show that is in real time - 24 hours - 24 episodes - pretty much minute for minute in real time. He's an anti-terrorism guy. He has days from hell basically. The 5th season just ended.

The pic is of the guy in the show - That's an HK USP compact w/ a suppressor (silencer) on the barrel. Technically, it's a compact tactical model in order to have the suppressor.

As for my tagline - I rotate it every week or two. There are many taglines floating out there about Chuck Norris or the character of Jack Bauer. Some I have made up myself too. Ther kinda funny - they say how "bad" the character is


----------

